# Back from NYC



## mudbug (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, everybody.  

We're back from the Thanksgiving trip, but my folks are still visiting, so I will tell you all about it (highlight - meeting Buckytom - I have pictures to prove it) probably tomorrow.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome back! Can't wait to hear all about it (and see the pictures too!)


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2006)

I was wondering if you folks got to meet up!!! Looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## GB (Nov 27, 2006)

I am so happy you guys got to meet. I can't wait to hear your stories!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 27, 2006)

YAY!! Mudbug's back, let the party begin! I'm looking forward to seeing the pis & hearing all about your trip & getting to meet Bucky also!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome back, mud!  I'm glad you had a good trip.  And how great that you and bucky met!!!!!  I bet you guys had a blast!  I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad you had a great time, MB.  Hope you didn't get caught in the rain on Thursday! 

Details, Details!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome back!  Can't wait to hear and see the details.!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome back.....can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 27, 2006)

Pictures! Pictures! Please! Welcome back!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome back from New York City and I am glad that you all had a great time.  I would love to see the pictures from your trip.


----------



## Dove (Nov 27, 2006)

That is so cool...meeting someone on this site is the best thing I can think of right now.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 27, 2006)

soooooo, how did it go????


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2006)

it was terrible!!!! 

  just kidding 'bug. glad you made it home safe.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

*Me and Buckytom on the David Letterman stage*







Bucky had just got off work and was dog-tired, but he took the time to take us over to the Ed Sullivan Theater where the Letterman show is recorded and gave us a tour.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 28, 2006)

Great picture!!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome! You two look like you've known eachother forever! Bucky, you are so nice to take care of Mud that way - Mudbug, you are a looker! Thanks for sharing - glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

*How youse doin'????*






Snoopy takes a gander at the folks from Virginia


----------



## amber (Nov 28, 2006)

How great to see a photo of you get together!  Looks like you had a good time


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

*I'll do some more pictures later*

Thanks to geebs and my daughter, who helped me figure out how to post these photos.  I'll put some more in the Member Photos place.

Our trip was just great, in spite of it raining ALL THANKSGIVING DAY. Our hotel was only half a block from the parade route (50th and Broadway, for you NY folks in the know), so we had plenty of time to get cold and wet.

Because of a few missed phone calls, bucky and I couldn't meet up until Friday morning when he got off work.  He was just finishing a very long stretch and was really tired, but took us over the the Ed Sullivan Theater (also only a block or two from where we were staying in Times Square) and gave us a tour of the Secret Dave Staircase and the actual stage where they broadcast the show.  It's much smaller than you would imagine, and I couldn't believe it was the same stage the Beatles performed on when Ed S. was in charge.

Bucky kindly offered to drive us down to the Lower East Side to have breakfast at the famous Katz Deli, but we declined since it was our last day there and daughter had more shopping to do (geebs, don't kill me for not going - next time, I promise).

You all will want to meet the buckster someday.  In person he's the same fun loving guy we all know on this board, and full of stories.  We both wished we'd had more time to visit, but we were on the lightning tour and he needed some sleep.

In addition to the parade, we got a lot done in our brief stay:

-Mingled with a zillion other tourists up and down Times Square.

-Visited the Top of the Rock (Rockefeller Center) for a magical nighttime view of the lights of the Big Apple.

-Got tickets on Thanksgiving Day for the late afternoon Radio City Music Hall Rockettes Christmas Show

-Watched the ice skating at Rockefeller Center (several times)

-Visited Ground Zero

-Shopped on Fifth Avenue, and toured St. Patrick's Cathedral

NYC is a blast furnace, and we loved every bit of it!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, 'bug.  I'm happy you guys had a good time.


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2006)

So here is the big question...Did you eat any memorable NY food?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

Ah, I should have known geebs would ask this question.

The short answer is - not really.  We had an agenda (the parade, shopping, trying to meet up with Bucky), so food was not as important as I thought it would be when I asked in the Road Food Forum for tips. I think that's gonna have to be an agenda for another trip.

However, some things were memorable:

A bowl of roasted butternut squash soup at the Irish pub we had our T-giving "dinner" at.  The roasted pork loin I got (average) came with fries instead of the mashed I had ordered.  Mashed arrived too late to slather with gravy (and they were skimpy about that).

The singing waiters/waitresses at Ellen's Stardust Diner.  The OK meatloaf I had was eclipsed by these folks, all of whom supposedly are in-between-gigs Broadway singers.  Kind of weird to have someone who's just busted a gut singing a song from "Rent" asking if you want a refill on your iced tea.

Challah bread french toast at Roxy's Deli on Broadway.  Yum, and lots of it.

The luscious-looking pastries at Dean and De Luca's up near the Rockefeller Center.  I was good and only got a cup of coffe 'cuz we were on a shopping mission.


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2006)

Just one more reason (like you needed another ) to make another trip to NY.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

geebs, one of my colleagues at work actually made it down to Katz's over the weekend.  She raved.  My loss.


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2006)

You will get there eventually. Even if I need you drag you there myself.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> ...Challah bread french toast at Roxy's Deli on Broadway. Yum, and lots of it...


 

We ate at Roxy's last time we were in NYC.  Good stuff.  Their pastrami sandwiches were mile high!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought of that, Andy, but it didn't sound too good at 9 a.m.  Their menu was pretty extensive though, eh?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2006)

It was.  

We ate a late dinner there after a show.  We saw a revival of Saturday Night Fever and ran into Roger Clemens in the theater.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds and looks like you had a great time!

I'll be in NY in January, I might have to look Bucky up too!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 28, 2006)

i'll be waiting, tatt.

'bug, i'm gonna hold you to that promise about katz's. and don't forget hh promised a pig roast if we make it down the pike next summer. can't wait.


----------



## Dove (Nov 30, 2006)

So glad to see the picture of you two and to see what fun you were having..
Marge


----------

